#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] 決則-假如如果有隻龍想馬上想跟你交往

## 一審判一

如果是我的話
我選則其他的理由
我會跟他說-[等我完成我的事業再來交往吧^^]   :jcdragon-hug:  
*     *     *     *(碎碎唸)
一時的突想......
啊~~~~~~~  :jcdragon-trick:  <-象徵"清醒點"

----------


## 棘刺

> 如果是我的話
> 我選則其他的理由
> 我會跟他說-[等我完成我的事業再來交往吧^^]   
> *     *     *     *(碎碎唸)
> 一時的突想......
> 啊~~~~~~~  <-象徵"清醒點"


我會選擇跟他一起私奔~~~

被龍看上是一種榮耀的象徵~
他會愛上一個人類頁有龍自己的想法
不過介於他真心的話，我的確會說好=w="

----------


## 迷思

這種問題啊....啊呀呀呀

選第一個，就答應吧，
就先交往看看吧。

不過......實在沒什麼信心能照顧一隻龍，
會考慮分開算了
...............盡全力啊，只要對方過得開心，
心目中的啊......
這個條件也設得太理想了一點。

----------


## 戰龍　里昂

我可能會二話不說就說好，因為我心中希望能跟龍結婚

所以不管是什麼品種，我都會說好。

----------


## 雷凱伊

我會馬上跟他結婚

然後馬上跟他........密

接著每天帶他出去玩(被扁?!  :冒汗:

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

其他+1

小獸有個小問題~會跟他說~我白天雖然是龍~但夜晚是狼
只要他接受那當然OK

真過真正的使命還是得做~如果也是一起~二話不說帶回家@@

----------


## 劍痞

「……讓我考慮一下吧，為什麼你想要跟我交往？」

「這種人生大事可不能隨隨便便就決定YES或者是NO啊，
「就像在遊戲裡面有人突然跑過來跟你說『當我婆好嗎？』是一樣的道理啊！」（！

「雖然本質完全不同。」（輕吐舌

「我需要一個月的考慮時間，馬上這種事情是不太可能……
「──嘖。」（扶額（？

----------


## 君尼爾獅

噢!恩...哎呀~
那怎麼行??我可是黃花大閨女阿!!.....  :jcdragon-hug: 因為好突然~我會害羞~!!雖然龍很可愛~  :jcdragon-shy2:  
不過一大一小很詭異....而且還是差距很大那種

----------


## 孤僻的金龍

跟他講其實龍不是人XDD
只要能接受龍一年中會變成
焰應，銀狼和金龍就好(其他的匿名)
也要接受一起到龍最愛的動畫住吧!XD
(謎:你來亂的啊!踢飛!!)
(龍:嗚哇!!)

----------


## 許狼中將

中將選其他！
嗯～老實說中將顧慮很多，最主要顧慮的是狼和小傢伙。
當然啦！體型也是一個顧慮，感覺怪怪的～～

當普通朋友可以，但更進一步的…就算了吧～～

----------


## 影佐．限

我會馬上說不好吧(喂

先不考慮其他理由，朋友還可以可是再往前一點......算了吧(扶額
畢竟俺喜歡的不是龍啊(喂

----------


## 甲冑神龍

俺一定說好XDDD

雖然沒有錢，但還是可以一起去獵食

只要有食物可以吃就可以跟牠一起生活XD

----------


## 阿翔

其他…
要看我的身份是什麼喔~
如果身份是狼的話看來可能性就不大了==
人類的話更是完全沒有可能orz
就算是龍的話也要看看他是何種龍格才可能答應吧~~^^"
還有身型的問題…啊啊啊原來當龍真的蠻麻煩的…

----------


## 德雷克

:jcdragon-want:  哇！當然好阿！
自從看過「戰龍無畏」之後，我的夢境百分之90以上都是和龍親密再一起玩，睡覺......喔！好萌！而且在書裡的龍不管是聰明的、腦筋不太清楚的，都對人至少有善意，和人可以相互溝通，相互照顧。現在已經被拍過「魔戒」的導演相中，
買下版權，要拍電影，我一定會去看！

----------


## 秋田虎毛熊犬

哇！這麼刺激...！

可以馬上體驗被告白的滋味嗎XDD||

不過，若是敝人的話；並不會馬上答應...，該怎麼說，需要點時間考慮...吧

----------


## 賽恩特

選 其他3

要先 適度了解對方，之後自我判定是否適合，

再慢慢的前往那種地步

----------


## j10290g

如果是我的話...

我會馬上說好...
因為我白天是人，也有必需守護東西
但到了晚上我是一隻風中龍[windragon]，保護對我來說很重要的事物。
雖然看起來我沒什麼能力，但還是盡力
所以我選擇了馬上說好

----------


## 亮羽

交往?
跟母龍?
這正是我想要的阿~  :jcdragon-want: 
光是想像遇見就  :Embarassed:  
然後身邊總是跟著一條母龍就... (陷入幻想中)
最後然後當然要跟她...密

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.......真是個困難的問題呀!(本狐對於"戀愛"很笨拙的說)
我選3~~~
我會先跟她說"等我30歲以後再說!"
讓家人有時間適應(我是乖乖的狐，不會有私奔這種事> <)
大概就醬子

----------


## 荒野一匹狼

愣住... 
懷疑自己在作夢，然後跟他說... 應該要從朋友做起才對

----------


## 龍羅炎

我大概會直接跟他私奔吧~~~

畢竟是心儀的對象...>///<

----------


## CORN庫爾

呼哈，再怎麼說都不可能馬上答應呢。
無關種族，突然被要求交往的話一定會嚇一大跳吧？

如果真的發生的話，希望能和龍先生（小姐？）先從朋友開始做起呢。

----------

